# Rabbits and Mint Leave



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if rabbits can eat mint leaves?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes they can. The vast majority of herbs are safe for buns.

Mine LOVE mint


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Yes they can. The vast majority of herbs are safe for buns.
> 
> Mine LOVE mint


Thanks Nonnie thats great... Ive got a load of fresh mint and cant drink it all as tea before it goes bad lol so I thought Id treat them to some if they are allowed to eat it... off I go to get some for them now Yay!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Minty bunny kisses are the best


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Nonnieeeeeeee.... they went mad for it... oh my goodness Ive never seen them go so crazy for greens as they did for their mint just now they literally ripped it out of my hands and gobbled it all up!

Is it something they can have every day and how much?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

umber said:


> Nonnieeeeeeee.... they went mad for it... oh my goodness Ive never seen them go so crazy for greens as they did for their mint just now they literally ripped it out of my hands and gobbled it all up!
> 
> Is it something they can have every day and how much?


Im not sure how often is safe. During the summer mine used to get a sprig a day from my bush.

I have purchased the bunches you can get from the supermarket, and the potted ones and they have had the whole thing with no ill effects.

Mine get mint about once a week right now. I also give parsley (the curly kind as it lasts longer) and coriander on a regular basis. They also really like basil.

I tend to either grow it, or buy the living pots from Sainsbury's.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Nonnie... I shall be giving them mint weekly now too lucky buns!:thumbup1:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Mine goe absolutely crazy for any herb I show them. We did have a mint bush in the garden but that kinda disappeared the same day I let the rabbits have the full garden to run around in. I hate the smell of mint but they love it, they just don't get kisses for a while after till the mint breath goes away.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Ohhh, i had a mint bush disapear!!! didnt realise it would be the rabbits eating it lol


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> Ohhh, i had a mint bush disapear!!! didnt realise it would be the rabbits eating it lol


:001_huh: I used to have a mint plany growing and I assumed it died out!!! Now I am thinking otherwise hmmmmm naughty buns!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Mine used to love all kinds of herbs, and I used to grow them specially. Coriander is a favourite, plus theye also enjoy lots of wild herbs - I used to go picking round here where I could find wild garlic (they loved the stems) and wild fennel (a great favourite - reputed to help with the milk supply in lactating animals, and also calms & settles the stomach). 

Plus all manner of other herbs such as cleavers (goosegrass), coltsfoot, grape vine leaves, dead-nettle (white nettle), chickweed, groundsel, yarrow (antiseptic and good for digestion), as well as leaves of reeds & rushes, apple twigs & leaves, nipplewort, knapweed, milk thistle, sow thistle, and the good old dandelion. I could pick a huge laundry bag full in under half an hour, and even had a spare fridge to store the greens - they will keep fresh for up to 2 weeks if properly stored.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Mine used to love all kinds of herbs, and I used to grow them specially. Coriander is a favourite, plus theye also enjoy lots of wild herbs - I used to go picking round here where I could find wild garlic (they loved the stems) and wild fennel (a great favourite - reputed to help with the milk supply in lactating animals, and also calms & settles the stomach).
> 
> Plus all manner of other herbs such as cleavers (goosegrass), coltsfoot, grape vine leaves, dead-nettle (white nettle), chickweed, groundsel, yarrow (antiseptic and good for digestion), as well as leaves of reeds & rushes, apple twigs & leaves, nipplewort, knapweed, milk thistle, sow thistle, and the good old dandelion. I could pick a huge laundry bag full in under half an hour, and even had a spare fridge to store the greens - they will keep fresh for up to 2 weeks if properly stored.


I wouldnt know what any of them looked like!!!

*Heidi*


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

mine love herbs too especially parsley which is also very good for them which is a bonus  and they go mad for dandelion leaves too! and mint also a big hit with them


----------

